# Star Trek TOS the definitive CD set



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Today lalalandrecords.com just released the 15 cd complete music from the Star Trek original series. Great timing to go with our Big E kits. My better half just got me a standard edition 1/350 E to along with the accessory kit to go with my premier edition kit, and the CD set for Xmas. CD set is $225 plus $12 shipping in US. Cant wait to play the music as I assemble the ole girl


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Call me crazy but I am thinking of getting it.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Today lalalandrecords.com just released the 15 cd complete music from the Star Trek original series. Great timing to go with our Big E kits. My better half just got me a standard edition 1/350 E to along with the accessory kit to go with my premier edition kit, and the CD set for Xmas. CD set is $225 plus $12 shipping in US. Cant wait to play the music as I assemble the ole girl


I ordered it today. Unfortunately, I'll just have to hum the music as I work on the Big E before Christmas. When the CD set arrives it goes directly to the wife to hold. That set, like the big E, is one of the things I hoped for years would happen but figured it wouldn't. Now both at the same time. In-freaking-credible! Truely the ultimate TOS Christmas! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

_Trying to resist.....but must have......._

Gosh but my wallet has been taking a beating recently (but in a good way!).


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Ordered this last night! Can't wait!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I've been enjoying mine since late Monday night. They sound so fantastic that I ordered a _second_ set of CDs yesterday afternoon from the website to be put away as a 'safety'.

It's so nice to hear the first and second pilot scores without any of the shrillness and distortion that plagued the GNP Crescendo CD releases. The music presented is from the original studio sessions and is crystal clear.

If any of you are considering getting this set - you should do so right away, as they are going very fast. This is the ultimate "music to model starships by".


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

For any who might not know about the earlier La La Land ST TMP release, it is a joy to listen to and includes several tracks that have been sorely missing from previous releases. It is probably the CD (or should I say 3 CDs) in my collection that I listen to the most. Definitely recommended.

http://www.lalalandrecords.com/STM.html


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> I've been enjoying mine since late Monday night. They sound so fantastic that I ordered a _second_ set of CDs yesterday afternoon from the website to be put away as a 'safety'.
> 
> It's so nice to hear the first and second pilot scores without any of the shrillness and distortion that plagued the GNP Crescendo CD releases. The music presented is from the original studio sessions and is crystal clear.
> 
> If any of you are considering getting this set - you should do so right away, as they are going very fast. This is the ultimate "music to model starships by".


How did you get yours? it wasnt available until yesterday at 3pm east time. were you at the premier in CA on 12/3 , and were they handed out there


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> I've been enjoying mine since late Monday night. They sound so fantastic that I ordered a _second_ set of CDs yesterday afternoon from the website to be put away as a 'safety'.
> 
> It's so nice to hear the first and second pilot scores without any of the shrillness and distortion that plagued the GNP Crescendo CD releases. The music presented is from the original studio sessions and is crystal clear.
> 
> If any of you are considering getting this set - you should do so right away, as they are going very fast. This is the ultimate "music to model starships by".


Any rough idea how many sets were sold at the Egyptian Theater event on Monday night?

I am assuming price not withstanding, these 6000 sets will sell at a brisk rate.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The attendance was good, but I cannot say if it was full. I'm not certain how many sets were sold, but it looks as if way over 1,000 units sold within a few hours yesterday, when it went for sale online. They could easily be through half or more of their inventory by now. If you really want a set, I wouldn't wait too long.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Scotty K said:


> _Trying to resist.....but must have......._


_Resistance was futile...._

So yesterday evening I was on the Lalaland website checking out the track listings and listening to some of the samples (which sound _*wonderful!*_), and my wife leans over and says to me, "Why don't you just order the darned thing already?!" This is, of course, one of the reasons I love her...

It made me think of the line that Big Jule says in *Guys and Dolls*: "Now _there's_ a right broad!"


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ordered mine yesterday at 4:15 EST. Can't wait. I'll listen to it while working on my Big _E_...as well as other Trek related things.


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

This is a grail set for me so I ordered mine the instant they went on sale 

I wish I could have been at the CD release event. One of my best friends lives in LA and went to the release event for the Motion Picture CD set but the tickets for the TOS set were gone before he could score one.

Music to build Starships by!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Great to hear talk about this set on this board--I wrote the booklet (four of them actually!) and was a co-producer on the set, and I got to moderate the evening at the Egyptian Theater in Hollywood and hang out with Gerald Fried and David Gerrold--one of the greatest days of my life!  Releasing (and hearing) this music was a dream come true for me so I'm glad to see it selling so well and getting this kind of response.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Would love to have this unique set.
Out of my $$$ range thouigh , especially this time of year when I'm buying Christmas for everyone else.
-Jim


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

jbond said:


> Great to hear talk about this set on this board--I wrote the booklet (four of them actually!) and was a co-producer on the set, and I got to moderate the evening at the Egyptian Theater in Hollywood and hang out with Gerald Fried and David Gerrold--one of the greatest days of my life!  Releasing (and hearing) this music was a dream come true for me so I'm glad to see it selling so well and getting this kind of response.


Holy smoke _the_ Jeff Bond?? Sorry to go all fan-boy but I've been a reader of yours since Film Score Monthly was on copier paper. I have your book about the Music of Star Trek as well as, no doubt, dozens of CDs --or more-- you've written the liner notes for! 

Congratulations to the La La Land team on releasing the set, as well as the Motion Picture set, it is a dream come true!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks--"the" Jeff Bond, LOL. I have two primary nerdy interests: movie and TV music and sci-fi models, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Jeff,

I saw the post on the FSM forum that LA LA Land stated that there were 1701 orders for the set by Wednesday morning (true story). Again, great work by you and all others involved in bringing this set into reality.

This is the most perfect convergence of my passions of _Star Trek _soundtracks and models. I feel I'm in good company.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jbond said:


> Thanks--"the" Jeff Bond, LOL. I have two primary nerdy interests: movie and TV music and sci-fi models, not necessarily in that order.


Also props for the The Omega Man OST. That's some beautiful work. Who do I beg to for a release of the Ry Cooder score to Streets of Fire?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I would think La-La Land would love to do Streets of Fire; not sure what the prospects are. Omega Man was another dream project I got to work on--that led to me meeting Charlton Heston at his house! I've been very lucky to work on a ton of my favorite scores: Fantastic Voyage, Logan's Run, Star Trek - The Motion Picture, Where Eagles Dare...I've lost count. But the classic Star Trek set is the pinnacle for me.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I finally took the plunge and bought it... my Christmas present.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Got mine ordered; really looking forward to it.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Got notice today my set will be shipped within the next couple of days. :thumbsup:


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

So I got my set today, and since I pretty much live entirely in the digital realm, I immediately put Season 1, Disk 1 into my CD drive to capture into iTunes. iTunes came up "Audio CD" and "Track 1, Track 2...", "Unknown CD, capture anyway?". So the CDs apparently don't have the normal CD and track identifying data. I imported anyway. I then attempted the CDDB lookup. Still no data.

Perhaps Jeff might answer this question... Does LaLaLand intend to upload the disk and track data to CDDB? Because, without it, many hours of work lie ahead.


----------



## paustin (Oct 18, 2006)

yep mine came today as well


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I had no trouble accessing the CD text with mine. I've already started having fun with cutting 'tracked' episodes, starting with "Tomorrow Is Yesterday".

Just received a shipping notice for my second set. LA LA Land has already sold several thousand units. So, if any of you want this, you should get it soon, as it is limited to only 6000.


For those of you who have the set and cannot read the track list text, try downloading WMPCDText the plug-in.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I noticed while looking at the track listing that both versions of the "unpublished Brahams" piece from "Requiem for Methuselah" is included! I'm very excited to see that on the set!!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here's a question. There were different versions of the main title theme at the beginning of the episodes. "The Cage" had one version and "Where No Man Has Gone Before" had a different and more electronic style version, both versions without narrative. The early episodes of the first season had a similar electronic style theme with the Kirk narrative and then later we got the more orchestral version with Kirk's narrative. In season two the accompanying vocals seemed more prominent and yet they seemed to be less prominent again in the third season.

So will we get the different versions?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yes--every version of the main title is on the set ("Where No Man Has Gone Before" actually had completely different theme music originally--this was included on the old GNP LP release--they put the electric violin version on the episode when it was originally broadcast on NBC).
Make no mistake--EVERY PIECE OF MUSIC recorded for the show (with the exception of a few NBC promotional bumpers that were done by someone else) is included on the set--make sure to go through all the library cues because there are lots of gems in there too.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Yep, I clued in to checking the track listings on the La-La Land website and they are all there.

Listening to those sample tracks again, each one instantly takes you to a familiar moment and feeling, Yeah, being a TOS fan they can call me biased, but no subsequent Trek series has ever had such powerful and evocative music. So much of it is simply fantastic. And it's never sounded so rich and substantial as now---I hear things I never knew were there before.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree of course--I've worked on releases of music from all the various iterations of Star Trek over the years but nothing has surpassed the music of TOS (except for maybe Jerry Goldsmith's first Trek movie score) for me. Having 17 hours of it is a dream come true...


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

It is a dream come true!! I have every single release of TOS music; be it original stuff or later released stuff recorded after series. I listen to all if it frequently so you can imagine how cool its going to be to hear these pristine versions and also the unreleased stuff. The moment I heard about this release I have been excitedly looking forward to the release!!!

Thanks to all of those who made this possible.


----------



## dcarty (Nov 26, 2012)

Just opened up my copy 

Everything about this release is spot-on, the packaging, the graphic design, EVERYTHING. My sincerest thanks and congratulations to everyone involved.

Can you believe it? An accurate 3 foot Enterprise model _AND_ the music for the _entire_ series available within weeks of each other!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I know! Its the best Christmas ever since I was a little boy!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If this set and the model had been released a few years ago, then I could afford them, now.....


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

How long is it taking some of you folks to receive your set after placing your order? Just curious since I placed my order last week but haven't seen an update to the order status yet.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

ffejG said:


> How long is it taking some of you folks to receive your set after placing your order? Just curious since I placed my order last week but haven't seen an update to the order status yet.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat as you; ordered last week and no update. Still waiting and hoping...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Scotty K said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat as you; ordered last week and no update. Still waiting and hoping...


Took less than a week for mine to arrive from CA to NJ


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> Took less than a week for mine to arrive from CA to NJ


OK, I'm going to hold you to that! (I'm in NJ, too!)


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> Took less than a week for mine to arrive from CA to NJ


Hey, that sounds promising. I'm in Indiana. Maybe I'll have it this week. Thanks.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

A friend of mine ordered it on the first day and got it last Friday. I ordered mine on Friday but have not gotten any update at all on shipping.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

No update here either...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Patience.

They're processing thousands of orders for this set, with staff working 13-hour days, seven days a week to get the orders out. 

I ordered a second set on the afternoon of December 4th. I received a notice to ship in 2-3 days on Friday, and a shipping notice with tracking number yesterday. I'm in close proximity, so I expect it will be delivered sometime today (haven't checked the progress).

It is definitely worth the wait! The sound is superb. 

I have already began assembling "tracked" episodes, starting with "Tomorrow Is Yesterday". The real challenge will be "The City On the Edge of Forever", which contains a myriad of cues (and just portions of cues) from many episodes finely cut together, some with crossfades, along with original scored tracks for the episode. At my age, this is good mental exercise to keep my mind sharp.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I ordered mine fifteen minutes after they became available online. I got notice of shipment last Friday, and that notice said it would be shipped by Monday, which it was. It is now processing through the LA postal facility or whatever it is. I live in eastern Ontario, Canada so who knows when it will get here. I'll just have to be patient. I've waited forty years so a few more days either way isn't a deal-breaker.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Warped9 said:


> I'll just have to be patient. I've waited forty years so a few more days either way isn't a deal-breaker.


I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I ordered mine late on the day of release. I received an email today that it shipped. Should be here in 1-3 days.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> If this set and the model had been released a few years ago, then I could afford them, now.....


At risk of sounding like a me too, well, me too. 

I 'm guessing there's zero chance of single disc releases from this in the future.

argh. It's hard enough to save up for the beautiful ST:TMP set. ah well.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess I will have to do with my 7 CDs of music I collected over the years. Unless, someone buys me a set for Christmas. I have been good....sort of....let's not talk of that.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm sure the set will be around for a while--$220 is a lot of money, but it's not a bad deal (when we announced the set, people were guessing the price would be between $300-$500).
This is the only chance to get ALL the music put together like this. GNP/Crescendo Records still holds the rights to all the scores they put out previously (the two pilots, Doomsday Machine/Amok Time, Naked Time/Shore Leave, Tribbles, Balance of Terror and What Are Little Girls Made of?), so even if LLL wanted to do another release or break the set up into individual CDs, they could not put out those scores. The set has sold very well but they did a fairly large pressing for this kind of release so I would think sets would still be available by spring or possibly next summer.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

THEN, I might be able to raise the money. :woohoo:

Anyone want to buy a couple of used dogs?


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

OK I received shipping info last evening, so it's finally in transit.

Looks like Christmas is coming early for me!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jbond said:


> I'm sure the set will be around for a while--$220 is a lot of money, but it's not a bad deal (when we announced the set, people were guessing the price would be between $300-$500).
> This is the only chance to get ALL the music put together like this. GNP/Crescendo Records still holds the rights to all the scores they put out previously (the two pilots, Doomsday Machine/Amok Time, Naked Time/Shore Leave, Tribbles, Balance of Terror and What Are Little Girls Made of?), so even if LLL wanted to do another release or break the set up into individual CDs, they could not put out those scores. The set has sold very well but they did a fairly large pressing for this kind of release so I would think sets would still be available by spring or possibly next summer.


Well, I dunno. We live in a world of people who somehow have enough money to buy up 'rare, limited, collectable' stuff like this simply to 'flip' it for twice the price. Or at least they HOPE to do that. either way, it takes it off the market for someone like me who has the honest desire to buy it at retail price. 

Heck, I paid way too much for the soundtrack for 'Is Paris Burning?' because I needed it for a research project, and Nippon Columbia over in Japan is tormenting me with a MASSIVE release of previously unreleased to CD music for Space Battleship Yamato, including hours of unreleased BGM. ARGH.

(Let's just say that Yamato is pretty important to me, as I glance at the thousands of Dollars Ive spent on LPs and CDs over 30 years  )

I know the market is a pain now. With in effect no retail music stores anymore, there's no retail cushion to back a CD release (but soundtracks are a hard sell and always got the shaft pricing-wise). With the industry working overtime to tell one and all that 'nobody' even WANTS physical media anymore, it's an uphill battle selling product. Boutique product leads to smaller and smaller customer bases. Blah blah blah.

but you know, I'm just glad it was done. And I'm pulling the trigger on that ST:TMP set in a day or so.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine was just delivered to me by a smiling postal worker! I'm ripping them into iTunes now. The sound quality is amazing! The liner notes are very detailed. All of the track info is showing in iTunes as I download it (title, time, artist, album, genre)...I think someone earlier posted that it wasn't porting over. All I need to do is assign album art. So happy to have this!!!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats, *Joeysaddress*!

If you don't spend the next 10 hours with the spinny cube music from Corbomite Manuver stuck in your head, you're listening to it wrong.


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

Joeysaddress said:


> Mine was just delivered to me by a smiling postal worker! I'm ripping them into iTunes now. The sound quality is amazing! The liner notes are very detailed. All of the track info is showing in iTunes as I download it (title, time, artist, album, genre)...I think someone earlier posted that it wasn't porting over. All I need to do is assign album art. So happy to have this!!!


That was me. I wasn't patient enough. I should have waited a few days before ripping them. All the data is there now.

In the meantime, I input all the info. And my info is more complete (e.g., Episode title put in as Grouping info, Recorded date in Comment field, etc.), so I don't mind too much that I spent the time. I'd submit to Gracenote, but I don't know how to do that post-capture from iTunes.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

I love disc 12 with the Elaan of Troyius music and disc 14 and the Requiem For Methuselah tracks "Pseudo Brahms Esq." and "Pseudo Brahms Esq." (Alternate ending). Again, the liner notes telling the inspiration for the music is great. LOVE THIS! 

Carl...Spinny Cube Music...make it stop!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Mwahahaha! IT WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Got my shipping notice! Since I'm in LA it shouldn't take too terribly long.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

-----


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Got a shipping notice saying that mine was going to ship in the next 2-3 days, lol. Well, I at least appreciate the update.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

WooHoo! Mine arrived (unexpectedly) today. I ordered it on the 7th. What a terrific collection. I haven't gotten to listen to it yet but I have looked over the packaging and gone through the notes. There are four whole books of notes. Lot's of terrific pictures too. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When you finish listening to the set, can I borrow them.


Well, I HAD to try.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Lloyd Collins said:


> When you finish listening to the set, can I borrow them.
> 
> 
> Well, I HAD to try.


My daughter has first dibs. She wants to rip them all to her iTunes account so she can use them in video productions she does for school. Oh, and I hadn't noticed until I read through the books but the play lists include a large selection of library sound effects.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

I received my set this past Thursday, and I'm really enjoying listening to the recordings (I'm listening to 2nd season, Disc 2 at the moment; *Amok Time* - what a great score!). As a veteran of a few studio recording sessions myself, I can certainly appreciate what went into these recordings, along with the work of remastering these.

First off, while I do recognize that the music for a television show is geared toward being in the background somewhat, helping to move the plot along, it's nice to hear the music front-and-center without the dialog getting in the way. I am in awe of the mastery of the composers involved, who obviously took their craft seriously enough to present some really compelling music. It's interesting to hear some of the music that wasn't used, most especially the Fred Steiner composed "New York 1930" theme from *City on the Edge of Forever* (why that was cut, I'll never know; the saxophone work is great!), while the "Edith" themes, again wonderful works in their own right, I can understand their omissions from a story telling perspective (the "Goodnight, Sweetheart" motives occurred too early in the presentation). And what a great surprise to find that jazz guitarist Barney Kessel was on the *Amok Time* session, playing the bass on "Spock's Theme"! I never would have guessed that one, but I shouldn't be that surprised given the execution of the line. It's also nice to hear that the session musicians weren't exactly perfect, after having listened to the alternate takes of the "Main Title" recordings from Season 1, where I could discern a trumpet clam while attempting a high note, or the ritardando at the end of another that didn't quite work out, or the prominence of the electric violin melody at the expense of the trumpet on yet another. In this digital era it's so much easier to fix small mistakes, thanks to ProTools, so again one can appreciate how everything needed to be perfect during those sessions in the 60s.

I just also wanted to thank Jeff Bond for his extensive and informative liner notes for this set; I certainly learned a lot about these recordings from you, Jeff, so thanks for the stellar effort.

OK, Sol Kaplan's *Doomday Machine* is playing right now, one of my personal faves. Back to the program already in progress...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks Scotty--believe me, I learned a lot while working on this set too.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I've been compiling lists of recordings for several "tracked" first season episodes for the past few weeks now - carefully listening to the Blu-rays and making notes - then locating the source music library files to match.

My first 'practice' episode is "Tomorrow Is Yesterday", which is coming along well. Whenever I hear the "Cube" music, I almost always think of the F-104 pursuing the _Enterprise_, rather than the situation in "The Corbomite Maneuver".

I can't wait to start on "City", which has a very intricate weave of both originally composed material, library cues, and tracked scores from a whole slew of episodes. There are a lot of very tight edits and crossfades of material with this one, and it will be quite a personal achievement for me to see just how close I can come to matching the original.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Trek Ace said:


> For those of you who have the set and cannot read the track list text, try downloading WMPCDText the plug-in.


Thanks for that! I don't how I've lived without this tool for so long. 

The set is, of course, wonderful and I'm really enjoying listening to it and thinking "oohh...I remember that". Makes we really want to sit down and watch each episode again after listening to the music.

I only have two minor quibbles with the set (of course...this wouldn't be HobbyTalk without someone complaining ). First, this is the only major media release I can think of that uses "Engineering Red" for Season Two and "Sciences Blue" for Season Three instead of the other way 'round. I keep wanting to pick up the wrong season set. Oh well, I'll get used to it. The second quibble is seeing "motive" instead of "motif" in the liner notes. I know that either have now become correct (although I think I missed a memo somewheres), but I still think it sounds wrong. 

But all in all, I want to say "Great Job!" to THE Jeff Bond.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks--I usually use "motif" or some even less descriptive word, and I noticed my editors (who know more about music than I do) made those changes, so it must be the way things are done now.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking forward to getting my ST:TMP set this week, and who knows, maybe I can squeeze some money from somewhere for the TOS set. 

Say, Jeff, might it be time for a revised edition to your ST music book? Must be new stuff you want to talk about now...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Maybe as an e-book. The notes to the TOS box set sort of functions as Volume 2 of the old book!


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

An e-book would be great, Jeff.

Is your book out of print? The best price on Amazon is $46 used. I've enjoyed the liner notes for all of the updated Star Trek movie soundtracks (I think you have contributed to all of them) and know I would enjoy the book.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

jbond said:


> Thanks--I usually use "motif" or some even less descriptive word, and I noticed my editors (who know more about music than I do) made those changes, so it must be the way things are done now.


Here's something interesting; I've always thought "motif" was singular, and "motives" was plural.

Dammit, Jim, I'm a musician, not an English major....


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

BTW, Jeff, I really enjoyed your book which I only got last year. Great timing too because of the new released tracks which you talked about but were not released before now.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The book has been out of print for a LONG time.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jbond said:


> The book has been out of print for a LONG time.


Allow me to make a case for either a second printing or a revised edition:

1. It's a great promotional tool and 'add-on sale' for the TOS box set.

2. Why let the secondary market reap income when you could be selling books and making whatever your residuals schedule calls for?

3. There's a new Trek movie (eh...) coming out, riding coattails is a time-honored tradition, and the JJ Trek movie(s) seem to re-fire interest in Classic Trek.

4. CD booklets are nice and all, but honestly? I'm old. Small print is hard to read over long periods. Plus, a book is a more concise way to store and access data quickly and/or randomly. 

5. Books are good. 

So, that's my case. I hope others may second my emotion. 

BTW, just got my ST:TMP set from SAE. Wonderful job. I close my eyes and I see the movie, it's 1979 again. I especially applaud that the staff managed to use pictures without casually or mindlessly 'flipping' them because the 'visual direction' of the pic conflicted with the design aesthetics of the desired layout. It seems to happen a lot with ST:TMP stills. 

Good job on Tora Tora Tora as well. Yeah, I'm on a small soundtrack binge.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Good stuff! I'm actually working on a big Trek article for Geek magazine right now and "flipped" shots is a big issue we're looking out for--good thing those Starfleet badges are so prominent...


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Got home about an hour ago to find that *IT'S HERE!!!*

I'm going to start listening to it within the next few minutes.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Okay, finished listening to the first three discs comprising "The Cage," "Where No Man Has Gone Before," "The Man Trap," "The Naked Time," "Charlie X," "The Corbomite Maneuver," "Balance Of Terror" and "What Are Little Girls Made Of?"

There is terrific stuff in this. I like turning the lights way down, closing my eyes and letting the music take me to so many places. Soon enough you recognize cues and sequences that were used in later episodes in particular scenes. Yet beyond that is the wonderful evocative sensibilities of this music, wonderfully orchestral and yet still conveying that sense of being far off in deep unknown space and on truly alien worlds. The music could easily have been used in feature films and belies the fact it was composed for a (comparatively) regular television series production. Alexander Courage really establishes a good overall tone in the beginning that later composers would follow and build on with their own distinct touches. Courage's work in the beginning does sometime seem a tad more dated with some of the otherworldly sounds to his compositions, something of a '50s and '60s spacey sic-fi vibe to it. Fred Steiner's work builds on Courage's and yet feels more modern without that aforementioned sound. I must admit that while Courage set the original tone and style I think I prefer Steiner's work as it feels more timeless.

That said I like Courage's original _Star Trek_ theme in "The Cage" to the later electric violin version heard in the earliest episodes. The next orchestral version of the main tile theme sounds more familiar and somehow _right_ while also connecting back to Courage's original "The Cage" version.

I can't wait to listen to the following discs, but I think that's enough for tonight.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Giving up so soon....I thought you were a fan.


----------



## Joeysaddress (Jun 16, 2006)

Warped9 said:


> Okay, finished listening to the first three discs comprising "The Cage," "Where No Man Has Gone Before," "The Man Trap," "The Naked Time," "Charlie X," "The Corbomite Maneuver," "Balance Of Terror" and "What Are Little Girls Made Of?"
> 
> There is terrific stuff in this. I like turning the lights way down, closing my eyes and letting the music take me to so many places. Soon enough you recognize cues and sequences that were used in later episodes in particular scenes. Yet beyond that is the wonderful evocative sensibilities of this music, wonderfully orchestral and yet still conveying that sense of being far off in deep unknown space and on truly alien worlds. The music could easily have been used in feature films and belies the fact it was composed for a (comparatively) regular television series production. Alexander Courage really establishes a good overall tone in the beginning that later composers would follow and build on with their own distinct touches. Courage's work in the beginning does sometime seem a tad more dated with some of the otherworldly sounds to his compositions, something of a '50s and '60s spacey sic-fi vibe to it. Fred Steiner's work builds on Courage's and yet feels more modern without that aforementioned sound. I must admit that while Courage set the original tone and style I think I prefer Steiner's work as it feels more timeless.
> 
> ...


Wait till you get to Joseph Mullendore's score for "The Conscience of the King"! I love the cues he wrote for the Enterprise in orbit. Majestic.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

After reading the Season One booklet I just had to jump ahead and listen to the library of cues to be used throughout the season. Fantastic stuff where so much of it is instantly recognizable. There are also pieces recorded but never used(!)---they sound like they could have been in TOS and yet they're also unfamiliar. Very cool.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I got mine yesterday: fantastic!!!

It's like discovering Atlantis or Shangri-la (yes, I have been listening to the third season, lol)


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Warped9 said:


> After reading the Season One booklet I just had to jump ahead and listen to the library of cues to be used throughout the season. Fantastic stuff where so much of it is instantly recognizable. There are also pieces recorded but never used(!)---they sound like they could have been in TOS and yet they're also unfamiliar. Very cool.


This is what I consider to be the real treasure of this collection. It's nice to hear the music that we are familiar with stand on it's own without the dialogue on top of it, but I also feel that the real meat & potatoes here are the recordings that were not used and we didn't hear, like finding buried treasure. My favorite so far is "New York 1930" from *City on the Edge of Forever*; really great stuff.

I also like the alternate takes. I enjoy listening to those and trying to hear what is different than what was actually used. I have in my possession some tapes of a Sinatra/Basie recording session, with all the mistakes and talking and whatnot, that I find particularly fascinating, so anything like that I love.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's great to see all these responses. I've worked on several hundred soundtrack releases in the past decade or so, including a lot of major film scores, but nothing I've worked on has ever gotten this level of response across the board. It's gratifying to see that my music holy grail also seems to have been a lot of other peoples' grail too...


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

jbond said:


> It's great to see all these responses. I've worked on several hundred soundtrack releases in the past decade or so, including a lot of major film scores, but nothing I've worked on has ever gotten this level of response across the board. It's gratifying to see that my music holy grail also seems to have been a lot of other peoples' grail too...


I am absolutely thrilled to have gotten this. I just wish I had learned of lalaland records earlier. I was crushed to see how many other collections I have missed the boat on - namely LIS and the X-Files. Heck, I even ordered about 4 other titles when I ordered the TOS set. I am giving most of them as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Just a quick observation...

I was just listening to the Season 2 Alternates and Outtakes (Disc 5) and was absolutely floored by Track 48, "Approach of the Enterprise" from _*The Doomsday Machine*_, but this one had the Steiner "brass sweetener". To my knowledge, I don't think that one was ever used, but man, does it sound so big and rich and full! If you listen to it after Track 46, which is an alternate take of the standard, you can really hear the difference.

When I heard the big brass entrance, I just went out loud, "Oh, wow!" What a terrific cut!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Now I want this set even more. Just don't have that kind of spare cash right now. Sad.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Part of what floors me about this collection is while it all sounds consistent with each other it also covers so much range in style and sensibilities and mood. It's incredible. This really is a treasure trove and gold mine in terms of television series music. And it really is the an integral part of the soul that made _Star Trek_ come alive for us.

I do have one quibble about this set and it has nothing to do with the music or collection. I find the case holder for the discs to be awkward and rather flimsy. You feel like you have to handle it with care or it could fall apart on you (one tray is in the Season 2 case did just that, but I managed to get it back into place). The CDs don't seem to fit snugly either and so far I've found two discs rattling loose inside. Fortunately there appears to be no damage and they play just fine.


...Listening to the first disc of Season 2 I gotta say I much prefer the earlier orchestral version of the main title theme rather than the later version with the enhanced vocals.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Warped9 said:


> I do have one quibble about this set and it has nothing to do with the music or collection. I find the case holder for the discs to be awkward and rather flimsy. You feel like you have to handle it with care or it could fall apart on you (one tray is in the Season 2 case did just that, but I managed to get it back into place). The CDs don't seem to fit snugly either and so far I've found two discs rattling loose inside. Fortunately there appears to be no damage and they play just fine.


Well, I wasn't going to say anything, but now that you mention it...

My Season 1 holder was broken right out of the box, so I needed to glue it back together so it wouldn't come apart when I opened it up. And one of the retaining nubs that holds a CD in place broke off, so now the disc can't be held securely in the case; I have this same problem on the Season 2 case. The cases themselves seem very difficult to operate properly. I have other CD collections with the same type of case, and at some point or another, these things always seem to happen.



> ...Listening to the first disc of Season 2 I gotta say I much prefer the earlier orchestral version of the main title theme rather than the later version with the enhanced vocals.


I'm with you there. I, too, prefer the main title theme with the cello lead over the vocal version; for some reason, it seems more "pure" to me. But I also have a special fondness for the electric violin version.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I find it is common for the CD jewel cases to be broken when it comes in the mail. Football anyone?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

LLL has been pretty good about replacing damaged jewel cases so feel free to contact them if there's a problem.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I never thought to contact LLL when I had one of mine damaged in the past, I just grabbed from my stock of extras and moved on. I don't blame the companies, it is the USPS/FedX/UPS on handling.


----------

